

The Internet is for snacking - mh_
http://cdixon.org/2013/09/14/the-internet-is-for-snacking/

======
aswanson
"In-app payments on iOS and Android are the one place where paid snacks exist
at scale... (There are individual games that generate over one billion dollars
per year from in-app payments..." Holy shit. I never would have expected that
much revenue from game phone apps, post-play.

~~~
kyro
In-app payments accounted for 76% of total revenue in the App Store.

~~~
tl
One of the common varieties of in-app purchase is "Let me use the full app".
Thus you end up with a "free" app that has a single $5 "in-app" price tag. My
suspicion is there are two categories:

* In-app purchases for features / content

* Converting real money into app bucks

I would love to see that breakdown.

~~~
kyro
This might have some of your answers:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2013/03/31/apps-
with-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2013/03/31/apps-with-in-app-
purchase-generate-the-highest-revenue/)

------
wyclif
Where is the original analysis here? I read this carefully, but couldn't find
any.

~~~
rdl
The original analysis [1] is that there's a disconnect between what people
want (bite size) and what they have to pay for (big chunks, often recurring).
Disconnect means opportunity if you can somehow bring the sides together.

One way he mentioned is In-App Purchasing -- obviously huge, even with the 30%
cut, and probably increasingly so for non-trivial game items, too.

I don't really buy that Bitcoin as it is today is going to work, at least
within the US, as a way to bridge the gap, but other cryptocurrencies might,
and bitcoin DOES work well for p2p international.

The thing to look for is other ways to bridge the gap.

[1] Well, not totally original, but having the smartest partner at the top VC
fund mention it implies it has become pretty widely accepted, and is safe to
base your business on -- I mean, everyone in tech seems to agree immigrant
entrepreneurs should be able to come here, but having people in positions of
power say it does validate..

------
InclinedPlane
Any analysis that proclaims "the internet is X" is one that I am immediately
disinclined to trust, because the internet is an enormous and complex medium.
Imagine someone saying "books are X" or "movies are X". We know full well that
books can run the gamut from shakespearean plays to smutty romance novels to
historical autobiographies to technical manuals and so on. The internet is no
different. There's no one mode for the internet, there are, perhaps literally,
a plethora.

------
npguy
The assumptions made around Bitcoin being "programmable cash" are debatable.
It is not moving in that direction - some thoughts on what is going wrong with
the Bitcoin economy:

[http://statspotting.com/bitcoin-economy-one-big-issue-
with-t...](http://statspotting.com/bitcoin-economy-one-big-issue-with-the-way-
it-is-shaping-up/)

~~~
benologist
Spamming your websites in comments isn't the solution to having multiple
accounts hellbanned from submitting.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=npguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=npguy)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newnpguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newnpguy)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newernpguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newernpguy)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newestnpguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=newestnpguy)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=brandnewnpguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=brandnewnpguy)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nevernpguy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nevernpguy)

------
dbcooper
Why does anyone link to cdixon posts?

~~~
topherjaynes
By asking the question it implies you don't think they should, but you neither
give a reason why you think his post shouldn't be nor do you call into
question anything in the post. I like the snacking analogy, especially as
people how around more and more on sites.

Here are a few reasons people on this site are interesting in why cdixon has
to say: [http://cdixon.org/aboutme/](http://cdixon.org/aboutme/)

